# mini post-medical rant



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

just posting this on here to get it out of my system.

myself and DH just had our medicals and after fitting plumply into the "obese" category last time we both have been working hard on our weight and were both below the 30 marker. Anyway our GP was measuring me and since i stopped growing i have always been 5'10". 2 months ago when i went to see the nurse I was 5'10" but this time her thingy said i was 5'9".....no big deal i thought. But then her weighing scales said i was 10lb heavier than our one at home, and the one at my gym and the one in boots......so all in all I am now on my medicals for adoption as obese, and so is DH......i'm so annoyed! I know its not going to affect us adopting, but we both worked so hard. it was really demoralising.

rant over.....
xruthie


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi hun

If i was you go somewhere and get a ticket with your weight on and show your GP it as not only are they adding weight to you they are adding weight to others who like you have/are loosing weight

Well done on the weight loss

xxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

COME AND HAVE A RANT WHEN EVER YOU WANT, THATS WHAT WE ARE HERE FOR!

WELL DONE ON THE WEIGHT YOU HAVE LOST AND TAKE M J SUGGESTION UP AS IT NOT ONLY SHOWS YOUR WEIGHT TO YOUR GP YOU CAN ALSO SHOW IT TO YOUR SW!

GOOD LUCK.

SORRY FOR THE CAPTITALS.............BEING LAZY AS STARTED  TO TYPR & RELAISED CAPS WAS ON & COULDN'T BE BOTHERED TO ALTER IT ALL!!

LOVE
ANDREA
X


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Ruthie, feel free to rant, I would.

It's hard enough losing weight in the first place and well done for doing so.  I've failed miserably myself.


I also agree with MJ's suggestion, 10lb is a big variation even taking into account clothes/time of day.

love
Cindy


----------

